# La Vie Claire is back...



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

...with a Cadillac?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

But they _parallelogrammed_ it!


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

Me thinking a Le Mans entry.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Anyone recognize this guy?


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

Chas,
I didn't know you knew Ice T.....



How's the new gig??


----------

